# House plants for (really) low light



## Tom499 (Dec 19, 2020)

I have recently moved apartments and after arranging my orchids and other plants by the windows I have now have some spaces left in dark corners which I would like to have something green. I don't have a light meter so I cannot give specifics, but an example would be 7-8 feet back in a west facing windowed room. 

An internet search will bring up lists for low light plants, but the vast majority include plants I would not regard as low light (Phalaenopsis?!) or are plants which certainly wouldn't thrive.I'm currently imagining that my best bet would be some sp. of ferns, clubmosses but I'm open to all plants of all sizes. 

I'm sure some of you have interesting plants thriving in dark corners of your home or greenhouse, I want to know


----------



## Ray (Dec 19, 2020)

FWIW, there was a “corn plant” (Dracaena fragrans) in an extremely dark corner of the lobby at my last office that thrived and even bloomed.

it was at least 20 feet from an east-facing window that had a 6-foot awning extended over it. It was illuminated by a 60 watt incandescent bulb, from below.


----------



## monocotman (Dec 19, 2020)

Spathiphyllum, the peace lilies, are pretty good in low light and look decent when not in flower,
David


----------



## Linus_Cello (Dec 19, 2020)

ZZ plant (Zamioculcas zamiifolia). Philodendron. Jewel orchids? (Ludisia)


----------



## Paphluvr (Dec 19, 2020)

monocotman said:


> Spathiphyllum, the peace lilies, are pretty good in low light and look decent when not in flower,
> David



And they'll let you know when they need to be watered.


----------



## BrucherT (Dec 19, 2020)

Recommending some old standards:

1) Begonia heterophylla, Beefsteak Begonia.

2) Clivia miniata

3) Aspidistra


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 4, 2021)

Snake plant/mother in laws tongue (sansevieria) will survive in any low light
You can even put papyrus in a low light spot, it will just stay small


----------

